# 26rks Vs 26rls



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Which TT has the best set up? 26rks Vs 26rls, Tell me what you like over the other TT. Have looked at both and I'm still up in the air.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Boy, that's a tough one. We went down to the wire with that very question. Even after we ordered the RKS we walked out of the dealership & said to each other are we sure we chose the right one ?








During our maiden voyage I knew we made the right choice for our family. It has so much storage & if you enjoy cooking like my DH & I do, go with the RKS. It provides a nice work area for preparing meals. I also, like the table across from the couch. It is a very cozy chat area if you are entertaining or stuck inside due to bad weather. Bottom line for us was awesome couch & picture window set up, RLS or working kitchen & cozy chat area RKS & we went with the RKS.

I believe either way you go, you will NOT be disappointed.

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't have either but have been in both. I would go with the RKS to have the kitchen in th rear and out of the way. Both are nice plans but I liked the RKS more.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

which is better Chocolate or Vanilla?

...think you've asked a hard question. What is best for you and your family is the best. We had a desire for the bunk house so the 28RSS was best for us. Only have 2 kids, but still wanted/like the setup.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Both of them would be great, I just want to see what people liked best about there TT's. It may help me out and see something from another view.

DAR


----------



## hoby88 (Feb 18, 2006)

we went with the 26 rks, liked the floorplan better.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DAR,

Fun question!

I like them both, but here are my thoughts...

If you are socializing inside with more than a couple of people, go with the rks. Having the sofa across from the dinette will work better for conversation.

If it is just the two of you, the rls offers a very nice and cozy sitting area. Also, if you have kids, or another couple is going to be using the sofa as a bed, it may be more convienient to have the kitchen in between the sleeping areas.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I like them both. What's your main function for the trailer? Two of you or more?

Mark

BTW, saw a new 30FRKS yesterday. Loved it. Rear kitchen, sofa and dinette with two chairs across from the sofa in the living room.

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Bamagirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I would like to have the kitchen over the axles.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We looked at a couple rear kitchen models before we decided on the 23RS. I kept having a weird idea that if the entry door got left open all the time, the fridge might be in direct sunlight a lot. That could cause warm beer, and that's not acceptable when camping!

I also like having the sleeping areas separated by the kitchen, especially with kids.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Insomniak,

Great choice there.







That is the reason for so many different models, something for everyone. However, the fridge in my 26RKS has always kept my milk ice cold.







Happy camping, and enjoy your 23RS. sunny


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

We personally liked the 26RLS better. Actually we are picking up our '07 on Tuesday. I can hardly wait!! We really liked the big window in the back and having a little separation from our son. I don't think I would ever need four bunks, but could easily see how handy they would be with multiple kids. Good luck on the decision.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The 26 RLS is hard to locate, for some reason. There's more 26 RKS OBs on lots. Had I seen the 26 RLS, prior to buying my 27 RSDS, I would have probably bought it, instead. Reason, with problems with neck mobility, I have difficulty watching TV, etc., on the couch, and, I think, the RLS has a better couch(?), but it's much more roomy, in the back, with more accessible window space. Also, no slide to deal with on either. I would probably have purchased TV trays to eat off of, and converted the dinette into a daybed with big throw pillows.
Darlene action


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> Insomniak,
> 
> Great choice there.
> 
> ...


Toldya it was a weird thought. The things that rattle around in this noggin' sometimes......


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

We went with the RKS. The DW LOVES the rear kitchen. It's in a area all it's own and she has tons of space for all her supplies. I like the RKS for the big window at the dinette. I can sit there and enjoy my morning coffee and watch the scenery or wildlife. We spent a lot of time sitting in this unit at the dealership just to see if it fit......lol......it did.


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

We chose the rks OVER the rls (dealer had one of each). We specifically liked the kitchen: some counter space as opposed to nearly none. Plus, to my surprise, DW actually liked the U-dinette better. We have found we both lounge in the dinette to watch TV. So far, the sofa is virtually unused except as a place to put stuff when we first come in.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

We just got our 26RKS and really like the floorplan. It is just the 2 of us and it works out for us nicely.
I did not like putting my back to the big window across the back in the other model.
But that is us, get what will work for you. . Either way, you can't go wrong!
Bill


----------

